

Eric Schmidt says Microsoft isn't a leader anymore - kilroy123
http://blogs.forbes.com/frederickallen/2011/06/01/eric-schmidt-admits-screw-up-identifes-the-big-four-of-the-internet/

======
brudgers
> _"What did he have to say about Microsoft? It “is not driving the consumer
> revolution in the minds of consumers,” he remarked."_

Consumers are not Microsoft's primary focus - businesses are and have been
since they made their first big deal with IBM (International Business
Machines). Microsoft has always had a primary strategy of developing business
software and then packaging the relevant pieces for the consumer market, e.g.
Microsoft bundles virtualization (Windows Virtual PC) with OS's sold on
commodity computers in BestBuy. Even though it can flow the other way, to the
degree that our workplaces set consumers' expectations for computers,
Microsoft is the clear leader.

------
dohkoxar
I appreciate how Google stopped pursuing face recognition technology. Even for
the tech-savvy, technology can sometimes become scary. Nice way of sticking to
the _"Don't be evil."_

------
veastley
A friend of mine at Novell in the late 90's once heard Schmidt say, "Novell is
a fish. Microsoft is the ocean." How times have changed since then!

